# Trails rund um Nürnberg????



## Ghostrider87 (14. März 2010)

Hallo Zweiradfreunde , hab da mal so nen frage,
suche paar fette trails in Nürnberg zb tiergarten usw, hat da einer erfahrung in der region? 

Fürth usw auch erwünscht......

Danke schon mal hoffe da finden sich paar beiträge......


----------



## Canyon.86 (14. März 2010)

Cooles Thema ,würde mich auch interessieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (14. März 2010)

Suchfunktion würde zum Beispiel viel helfen um was zu Finden.

http://www.zabotrails.de/


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. März 2010)

es braucht noch nicht mal ne Suchfuktion, um Threads wie "Biker in und um Nürnberg" oder "was geht im Nürnberger Norden" auf den ersten zwei Seiten des Unterforums zu finden.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Ghostrider87 (14. März 2010)

ja nur das da nix brauchbares drinnen steht, is das problem... 
da wollen sich nur leute verabreden und solche sachen, sonst hätt ich das hier nicht eröffnet


----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2010)

eine wanderkarte tut auch wunder. man kann schlecht irgendwelche sachen erklären, man muss sich schon die mühe machen, entweder selbst suchen oder sich den gruppen anzuschließen.


----------



## Tom:-) (14. März 2010)

Ghostrider87 schrieb:


> ja nur das da nix brauchbares drinnen steht, is das problem...
> da wollen sich nur leute verabreden und solche sachen, sonst hätt ich das hier nicht eröffnet


 
kleiner tipp:
geh mal zu so einer verabredung und fahre mit. dann wird dir sicher geholfen.


----------



## norman68 (14. März 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> kleiner tipp:
> geh mal zu so einer verabredung und fahre mit. dann wird dir sicher geholfen.



Was bist du denn für einer. Mit Leuten verabreden vielleicht auch noch im Wald. Nanana also wirklich so was auch nur vor zu schlagen. Ich bin entsetzt!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. März 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> kleiner tipp:
> geh mal zu so einer verabredung und fahre mit. dann wird dir sicher geholfen.



wie geht das? Andere Leute treffen im echten Leben? Geht das auch mit Internetz?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Tom:-) (14. März 2010)




----------



## _arGh_ (14. März 2010)

Ghostrider87 schrieb:


> ja nur das da nix brauchbares drinnen steht, is das problem...
> da wollen sich nur leute verabreden und solche sachen, sonst hätt ich das hier nicht eröffnet


immer noch nicht gecheckt, warum in so einem großen forum öffentlich NICHT breitgetreten wird, wie das beste ganze genau anzufahren ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

